# From single core to dual core



## juanjico (Apr 11, 2011)

HI!

I've just upgraded an old server with single core to a new dual core server. FreeBSD 7.3 installation is the same and dmesg correctly detects the two cores.

Server is running more faster that before, but I want to know if I need to rebuild all ports so programs take advantage of the new core.

We are using Apache2, PHP5 and MySQL on the server, but was compiled on the older hardware.

Maybe rebuild all ports to the new hardware ?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2011)

juanjico said:
			
		

> Server is running more faster that before, but I want to know if I need to rebuild all ports so programs take advantage of the new core.


There's likely nothing much to be gained. The only difference would be ports that support threading. A multithreaded application _should_ run faster but it has to be specifically programmed to use threads. No amount of compiling will make a single threaded application multithreaded.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 11, 2011)

juanjico said:
			
		

> Maybe rebuild all ports to the new hardware ?Thanks!



Useless lost of time.


----------



## juanjico (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I leave untouched the system.


----------

